# favorite humidity trays



## Cinderella (Jan 18, 2007)

Where do you get your humidity trays? They are all pretty much the same, right? Anyone found some decent prices out there?


----------



## Heather (Jan 18, 2007)

Got all of mine at Kelly's Korner. 

Actually, I have a few extra... how many do you need?


----------



## Cinderella (Jan 18, 2007)

I need 6 or so depending on the size. I'll PM you about price. Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2007)

I just let the water run thru onto the poly-plastic on the floor. It's wrecking the wood tiles underneath but who cares!


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 18, 2007)

I use the 22" X 48" trays from Housermans. They fit nicely on my racks and I can use a tube (included with trays) to drain the excess water or plug the drain to use as humidity trays. They are the same trays which come with their light carts but are available seperatly also. They work great.

Grandma MC


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2007)

I've purchased many, but I've also made a bunch of mine. All you need is some deep trays and a sheet of eggcrate, purchased at Home Depot, Menards, or etc. I score it with a box cutter on both sides and then it breaks easily on the scored line.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 18, 2007)

We make our own using whatever shallow plastic pans we find to fit the spot we want then set egg crate light diffuser on top. Put a couple upside-down pots in to keep the egg crate from bowing and voila. DIY is great. We have some nice 2'x2' square x 2.5" deep plastic pans that we don't have in the catalog because they're probably expensive to ship??? If you're not in any hurry, my parents live in Lexington, we could toss them out the window in Louisville next time we zip through.  USPS works too. Contact me if you're interested in some.


----------



## TADD (Jan 19, 2007)

I used under-bed storage bins(with gravel) for a few years, but now have heavy indistrial bins that are about 8 inches deep. I like Dot, use egg crate to keep my plants out of the bins.


----------

